# Best place to live in the United States



## Brock (Apr 5, 2013)

I live in NW Ohio.  A year ago, we put a good chunk of money down on a home in the Smoky Mountains of Tennessee.  It was a one-year land contract.  If we liked the home, we were going to buy it.
To make a long-story short, we backed out and lost our money because of pressure from family here in Ohio.  We ended up buying a house here in the country.  It's peaceful out here, but these flat endless fields, patches of barren woods, and cold winters will always make me long for the endless forests, wildlife, clear streams and mild winters of eastern Tennessee.  I think we made a mistake.

If you could live anywhere in the United States, where would it be?


----------



## moderan (Apr 5, 2013)

Good question. I've lived in the northeast (Maine, New York), central US (Illinois), and the southwest (Az), and have had extended visits in other areas. I have relatives all over the country.
I hate winter...especially the part involving snow. And local politics unfortunately are such a big part of an area, otherwise I'd opt to stay right where I am. If money were not a consideration, I'd probably opt for somewhere in rural New Mexico. My wife thinks northern California or southern Oregon would be ideal, as she could then have the seasons and greenery that she cherishes without all of that cold.
We both dislike the southeast and deep south.
Maybe snowbird? Summers in Caribou are pretty decent, and wintering in Las Cruces would be appealing.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 5, 2013)

Wyoming, near the national forrest.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 5, 2013)

The last article I read stated that Carmel, IN was one of the top places in the U.S. when you take into account everything from employment, education, and other factors.  If you want to listen to end of the world people, the high mountains of the Tennessee valley is the best place to be because once the ice caps melt and flood the country, you'll still be safe and able to sustain yourself off the land.


http://money.cnn.com/magazines/moneymag/best-places/2012/snapshots/PL1810342.html

http://www.wdrb.com/story/19321921/carmel-indiana-tops-list-of-best-places-to-live

http://pinterest.com/moneymagazine/carmel-indiana-the-1-best-place-to-live-2012/


----------



## Bilston Blue (Apr 5, 2013)

Never having been to the U.S., I'd say a nice house overlooking Puget Sound, Seattle, where the climate would prevent me from feeling homesick; or maybe somewhere on the Cape Cod peninsula, which was sold to me by Sarah Blake in her novel, _The Postmistress._ Nantucket Island would be cool, also.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 5, 2013)

I've also read Austin, TX on many top cities lists.


----------



## Brock (Apr 5, 2013)

Bilston Blue said:


> Never having been to the U.S., I'd say a nice house overlooking Puget Sound, Seattle, where the climate would prevent me from feeling homesick; or maybe somewhere on the Cape Cod peninsula, which was sold to me by Sarah Blake in her novel, _The Postmistress._ Nantucket Island would be cool, also.



You may want to reconsider Puget Sound. :dread:










> And local politics unfortunately are such a big part of an area, otherwise I'd opt to stay right where I am.



Moderan,  I am very much in the minority when it comes to politics here.  I like everyone, even those who share different opinions than me.  But they take it to the extreme here.  Our neighbor has a mannequin in his front yard done up like Obama saluting like Hitler.  During election time the mannequin had a turban on its head hanging from a noose tied to a tree (no joke).  And of the course, their are a lot of confederate flags around here.  Aren't we the yankees?  There's a lot of racism just beneath the surface here.  I just go about my business and keep my mouth shut.  If I'm around a group of people and they start it, I kind of chuckle along with them as to not draw attention to myself and let on that I'm the "enemy."


----------



## Bilston Blue (Apr 5, 2013)

Brock said:


> You may want to reconsider Puget Sound. :dread:



I heard about that one. Doesn't Bill Gates have a home near there?


----------



## dale (Apr 5, 2013)

i'm moving to chicago if i ever get my money situation right. i love the city. the only bad part about chicago is i have to
get used to all the bears crap on the walls at the bars. i'm used to seeing blue horseshoes. i used to work a month out
of the year up in chicago and the bears paraphernalia used to irritate me.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 5, 2013)

Tough one. If we're wishing, I'd really like to live in Manhattan -- but I'd like to have a getaway in the country some place nearby as well.  Then again, not a fan of the cold. Otherwise, not really in the frame of mind now to move away from family and friends -- home is where the heart is.


----------



## DPVP (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know, it all depends on the person. For me NYC is ok ( except the whole nanny state, and Bloomberg). Problem I had with VT and NH was how cold it was.  I keep hearing the hill country of Texas is very nice. 

Personally I want somewhere warmer, and more libertarian, where firearms licenses are less of a pain and I can use the motorcycle more then I do now.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 5, 2013)

Like I said, if we're wishing -- that includes having enough to afford to live there comfortably. One thing I've noticed about Manhattan -- seems like it costs about $20 just to go outside and walk around. Cash just seems to disappear. Another major drawback -- no free refills on Coke. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## moderan (Apr 5, 2013)

Brock said:


> Moderan,  I am very much in the minority when it comes to politics here.  I like everyone, even those who share different opinions than me.  But they take it to the extreme here.  Our neighbor has a mannequin in his front yard done up like Obama saluting like Hitler.  During election time the mannequin had a turban on its head hanging from a noose tied to a tree (no joke).  And of the course, their are a lot of confederate flags around here.  Aren't we the yankees?  There's a lot of racism just beneath the surface here.  I just go about my business and keep my mouth shut.  If I'm around a group of people and they start it, I kind of chuckle along with them as to not draw attention to myself and let on that I'm the "enemy."



I live in Arizona. The politics here are a national joke, and justifiably. The administration defies description. But we want to avoid political debate on these boards, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 5, 2013)

Oregon and Washington are lovely. I've thought seriously about Colorado too. I've been around a bit and aside from the danger of developing arthritis in the north, I'd choose what I have hands down. There are just too many good things here. It is pretty darn clean, there is organic food, farmers markets, earth friendly people and liberal politics. Different kinds of forests, and we still have bears and mountain lions, seals, herons, lots of birds, skiiing, tons of water, okay, a bit much falling from the sky at times, and grass grows crazy fast, and now there is the other grass too, lol. And people are friendly most of the time.


----------



## tepelus (Apr 5, 2013)

Brock said:


> I live in NW Ohio.  A year ago, we put a good chunk of money down on a home in the Smoky Mountains of Tennessee.  It was a one-year land contract.  If we liked the home, we were going to buy it.
> To make a long-story short, we backed out and lost our money because of pressure from family here in Ohio.  We ended up buying a house here in the country.  It's peaceful out here, but these flat endless fields, patches of barren woods, and cold winters will always make me long for the endless forests, wildlife, clear streams and mild winters of eastern Tennessee.  I think we made a mistake.
> 
> If you could live anywhere in the United States, where would it be?



I lived in Fremont for almost seven years, and I understand your distaste for the landscape. I always liked the mountains of Tennessee when I drove and always thought it would be nice to live there. I'm back in Michigan now and while I like the scenic beauty of the state, the cost of living up here is much higher than in Ohio. Though, I did spot a house for sale in my town for $50,000, small yard but it looked like they did some updates to the place. It surprised me as to how cheap it was.


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 5, 2013)

I've been to nearly every state, and lived in Colorado, Wyoming, Georgia, and spent a great deal of time in Pennsylvania. 

If we're purely wishing, I'd say Hawaii. 

Where I live in north Georgia, it's pretty nice, good climate and scenery, the Appalachian Trail starts nearby, low cost of living - but the societal standards here are also very low. 

I'd choose Portland or Astoria, Oregon, or perhaps Troutdale. Finest place I've ever seen, both in terms of the people, the climate, the infrastructure, and the overall aesthetic.


----------



## Rustgold (Apr 5, 2013)

The best place in USA to live would be Canada

:cower:


----------



## Brock (Apr 6, 2013)

tepelus said:


> I lived in Fremont for almost seven years, and I understand your distaste for the landscape. I always liked the mountains of Tennessee when I drove and always thought it would be nice to live there. I'm back in Michigan now and while I like the scenic beauty of the state, the cost of living up here is much higher than in Ohio. Though, I did spot a house for sale in my town for $50,000, small yard but it looked like they did some updates to the place. It surprised me as to how cheap it was.



I drive through Fremont all the time during the summer when we go to the lake.  Stopped there to fish at this damn one day... didn't stay long.

*On another note:

Welcome to Honolulu, Hawaii

*


----------



## Cran (Apr 6, 2013)

Rustgold said:


> The best place in USA to live would be Canada
> 
> :cower:


I was going to say Australia, but remembered that we haven't been officially declared the 51st to 56th states yet.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 7, 2013)

If I were purely wishing I'd go for Hawaii too.  My only problem is that it's so expensive--at least for anything imported.

I've been to Hawaii, other than the drivers the place was fantastic.  Great weather, low crime rate (got to see the state prison--maybe twelve inmates), relaxed atmosphere, beautiful scenery, and great fresh food. The only problems I'd have are the prices and that, eventually, I'd get bored.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Apr 7, 2013)

I am very Brown Skinned and Speak Spanish(Somewhat. ). I think I'll stay in San Antonio.(Also, Moderan, I guess I won't be visiting you for Christmas, Haha. Lo siento mucho!)


----------



## moderan (Apr 7, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> I am very Brown Skinned and Speak Spanish(Somewhat. ). I think I'll stay in San Antonio.(Also, Moderan, I guess I won't be visiting you for Christmas, Haha. Lo siento mucho!)



Eso está bien. But you'll miss my fabulous table spread. And to those of you who answer with another country altogether-we didn't want you around anyway.


----------



## shadowwalker (Apr 7, 2013)

I love where I am right now - for about half the year. Spring, summer, and fall (and around here those equal _maybe _seven months), it's beautiful, I live in a small town that's within easy driving distance of a bigger city, and Minnesota is considered one of the better places in the States to live. During the winter, it's bleak, barren, flat farmland with nothing but snow and cold. So for winters, I'd love to have a cabin in the mountains around Kootenai Falls in Montana - and I'd just hole up there like a hermit!


----------



## Hunter56 (Apr 8, 2013)

I too think about moving somewhere else. I've lived in a rural part of Maryland my whole life and, similar to your situation, grow bored of the miles of flat farms and have taken a liking to the more scenic parts of the country like the West Coast and Rockies.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Apr 13, 2013)

Well.. seeing as I'm from Scotland and haven't ever been to America, I generally want to go to all the tourist places. California for the beach, Florida for DisneyWorld and New York cause every girl loves to shop. Other than that I'm open to suggestions.

However, living there forever? I'm not sure I'd like to give up my free health service . I'm way too used to having it.


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 13, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> Well.. seeing as I'm from Scotland and haven't ever been to America, I generally want to go to all the tourist places. California for the beach, Florida for DisneyWorld and New York cause every girl loves to shop. Other than that I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> However, living there forever? I'm not sure I'd like to give up my free health service . I'm way too used to having it.



Just go to California where you can go to the beach, Disneyland, and shop on Rodeo Drive.  While there you can go to Universal Studios as well, and maybe you'll get 'discovered' by someone to be in a movie.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha or we could go with the Pretty Woman storyline and some man can pay for all my shopping...


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 13, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> Haha or we could go with the Pretty Woman storyline and some man can pay for all my shopping...



I don't know if you can pull off the look.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Apr 13, 2013)

Haha that may be true.. I can do everything but that top or whatever it is


----------



## Man From Mars (Apr 13, 2013)

I plan on moving out to Colorado this summer. I've heard good things about it from friends who live there. I'm sure it'll be better than VA.


----------



## squidtender (Apr 13, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> I'd choose Portland or Astoria, Oregon, or perhaps Troutdale. Finest place I've ever seen, both in terms of the people, the climate, the infrastructure, and the overall aesthetic.



I'd second that. That's why I've spent my life here. Oregon rules :thumbl:


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 13, 2013)

Oklahoma is a decent place. It's got everything from large cities to some of the prettiest mountain rivers I've ever seen anywhere. The only bad thing is, you're pretty much sol on a job unless you live in or around Oklahoma City or Tulsa.

And then there's the crazy weather. Could be bright sunshine and eighty degrees one minute and an hour later it's snowing.

I've often dreamed of moving somewhere in the Rockies though. I love wildlife.


----------



## allyson17white (Apr 13, 2013)

Gosh I don't know where but somewhere with mountains, forests, and snow. But not all year long just enough for a good winter.


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 13, 2013)

View attachment 4473

Wyoming.


----------



## Dictarium (Apr 15, 2013)

I've never been out of PA, and while it's a pretty cool place, I'd have to say that the lack of "things" is quite... boring. At times, anyway. Then again, I've had friends from bigger cities come out here in awe of all the farmland and rolling hills of green and mountains and this and that and the other thing. And Amish. Oh the Amish. They can't get enough of the Amish. But, best place to live, it is not. For me? I'd probably want to live in New York state or possibly Virginia, that's the place for me. I like the romantic idea of living somewhere in upstate New York, but I've got lots of family in Virginia and some of the places there are just really cool with all the history and big cities and whatnot. All in all the Mid Atlantic is a pretty swell place, IMO.


----------



## wron (Apr 16, 2013)

Beyond the limitations of personal (or family) necessity, it doesn't seem to matter where you live.  Some areas are more receptive to artists than others, but this can be based on a small circle of like-minded individuals, which can happen anywhere.  Individual requirements change over time.  For writers, it's just another place to pace back and forth and stare out the window.


----------



## DPVP (Apr 16, 2013)

wron said:


> Beyond the limitations of personal (or family) necessity, it doesn't seem to matter where you live.  Some areas are more receptive to artists than others, but this can be based on a small circle of like-minded individuals, which can happen anywhere.  Individual requirements change over time.  For writers, it's just another place to pace back and forth and stare out the window.


if that's all you are. however i think most of us have are job's, hobbies, interests, outside of writting


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 16, 2013)

Wouldn't live in the States. Is that a valid answer?


----------



## philistine (Apr 16, 2013)

I've always found New England to be very appealing, though I've only got representations of it from films, books, friend's accounts, and the occasional travel writer's blog. It seems to have the culture, history, the rich, attractive architecture, and the community aspect going on. Also, it seems to be quite like England, where the houses are much more tight-knit, and dense.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, it is quite like England. Only new.


----------



## Brock (Apr 16, 2013)

Is Oregon's weather like Seattle's?  Overcast and rainy the majority of the time?


----------



## philistine (Apr 16, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Yes, it is quite like England. Only new.



Nothing wrong with that. I happen to like Pottery Barn, for your information. :star:


----------



## Whisper (Apr 16, 2013)

allyson17white said:


> Gosh I don't know where but somewhere with mountains, forests, and snow. But not all year long just enough for a good winter.



Alaska.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 16, 2013)

Brock said:


> Is Oregon's weather like Seattle's? Overcast and rainy the majority of the time?


There's lot's of climates in Oregon, Portland and Seattle are pretty similar. Lots of cloudy or partly cloudy days and light precipitation often, but an inch in a day is very rare. Really typical temporate west of a continent marine influence. Perhaps ten or fourteen days when the temp stays below freezing per annum. Seattle got snow way more often this winter. Most of Oregon is high desert, hot or cold and dry, or mountains, snowy or dusty, with a few volcanos which are snow capped year round.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 16, 2013)

philistine said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I happen to like Pottery Barn, for your information. :star:



I'm glad. I come from a family of pottery farmers going way back.


----------



## Hunter56 (Apr 16, 2013)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Wouldn't live in the States. Is that a valid answer?



Not even in Hawaii? :tongue:


----------



## DPVP (Apr 16, 2013)

philistine said:


> I've always found New England to be very appealing, though I've only got representations of it from films, books, friend's accounts, and the occasional travel writer's blog. It seems to have the culture, history, the rich, attractive architecture, and the community aspect going on. Also, it seems to be quite like England, where the houses are much more tight-knit, and dense.


like anything that depends where. The parts of New England I have lived are probably not what you are thinking of.
the houses were not close knit or dense, and it was not anything like what I have heard England is like. 

However I loved some of the hunting I did up their so its got a strong plus over England in that department.


----------



## Brock (Apr 16, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I'm glad. I come from a family of pottery farmers going way back.



Why did you add the t,e,r and y?


----------



## JosephB (Apr 16, 2013)

Hardly. My college roommate and I tried that once in a walk-in closet with a grow light. Let's just say I don't have green thumb.


----------

